# Gift for novice asking for hand tools for Christmas?



## lisab (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello....

I have a family member on my Christmas list who is asking for Carving Tools for a gift. It is in a catalog and appears to be a set of hand tools for $140. Having no experience in this area, I wonder if someone here might be able to recommend which tools are appropriate for beginners and the best initial investment, and which tool manufacturers are the best?

Thanks very much...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you know what type of carving this person does? Can you give a catalog name and model/part number reference?

G


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

If the person is just beginning, you can often find used tools for sale on ebay; new or used, picking the right tools really depends on the type of carving anticipated.

RN


----------



## lisab (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, I will find that out and come back tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## lisab (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi...

I just looked at the catalog selection my son asked for. It is actually a Power Carving Kit. He saw it in a catalog called 'Woodcraft' and the manufacturer is Wecheer. It has a rotary and riciprocating hand held 'flex-shaft'. It comes with a 5 pc ruby detailing burr set, two diamond burrs and 2 straight chisels. A curved chisel, a V chisel and a gouge. It is priced at $135. 

I know this is not a hand tool...but do any of you use this power tool for carving? Is a Woodcraft a quality catalog to order from? Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks...
lisa


Oh, I am not sure what specific projects he plans on working on, but he is planning on using wood, does that help?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodcraft is a company that I order from and I am sure many others on here do the same. 

I sounds like the tool kit that you are describing would be very appropriate for carving. Since I do not know his skill level I cannot comments on it's appropriateness for your son.

G


----------



## lisab (Dec 10, 2008)

:icon_smile:Thank you, that was what I needed to know. Glad to hear that catalog company is respectable. Our son is an adult, and has done woodworking projects before. So...guess that is what we are going to order.


----------



## lisab (Dec 10, 2008)

I did see later in the Lowe's circular a Ryobi kit that looked very similar to this carving set but I couldn't be sure. It was significantly less expensive and I wonder if anyone had an opinion of what the difference would be between the two? I'm not even sure if the Ryobi is the same thing. It reminds me of that Dremel set that has all the attachments. Isn't the Dremel the same thing as the carving set?

thanks...
lisa


----------

